

FairPlay DRM May Be To Blame For Widespread iOS & Mac App Crashes - andrewljohnson
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/05/apple-issue-causing-widespread-app-crashes-fairplay-drm-may-be-to-blame/

======
chris_wot
So much for the Apple "ecosystem"!

